
Show HN: Requestfordata.co – tell us what data you need and we'll get it for you - sunnydee
https://www.requestfordata.co/
======
sunnydee
Hey everyone - you know the feeling when you have a great idea for a project
or an analysis: you're buzzing, you're excited! But then you realize how hard
it is to get the data you need and this just completely stalls all progress.

Well we've been there. We've personally spent countless hours writing scrapers
to collect the data we need to make our side projects happen. We know very
well how hard this is and how quickly it can dampen momentum for great ideas.

Because of this davidlee1435 and I wanted to create a service where we take on
the responsibility of collecting the data for you so you can focus on building
the product or doing your analysis. Send us what you need, we'll see if we can
help!

------
thecupisblue
This is either going to shutdown completely because of lack of interes or the
founders are going to kill it and it's gonna grow into a huge startup that
works as a middleman/marketplace for data.

------
Jeremy1026
Whats the cost associated with this?

~~~
sunnydee
we'll requote a price based on the difficulty of collecting the dataset

------
nnn1234
why not have an about page or show the team behind this?

